# silly rabbit motor sports b5 s4 turbo inlet pipes



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

I trying to find info on the turbo inlet pipes that srm provides for the b5 s4 as on my borg warner k04's I have the xs power turbo inlet pipes and they leak a small amount when fitted to the turbo witch is no good. I can't seem to find reviews anywhere for them and if they fit perfect or require something to seal tight.

http://sillyrabbitmotorsport.com/Intake-Upgrades/audi-b5-s4-intake/rs6-inlet-pipes


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

Haven't tried them as I'm running rs4 inlets with the end chopped off and silicone hoses to connect to the turbos. (Frankens)

Could try that. I believe a few SRM products are the same as Xspower, but you could call to verify.


----------



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

OK. Thank you


----------

